# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about your addiction/bad habit

## Chicken

Just as the title says, I'll start;

Smoking (cigarettes not weed) and cracking my fingers

----------


## Carrot

I cracked my fingers too. And my palm, neck, backbone, left jaw, toes, ... 

I'm too lazy. I sleep too late. I NEVER EVER BATHE EARLY. 4:30am now. *Kicks my butt to make it move again*

----------


## Wool

I bite my lips a lot and they start bleeding.. a lot.. If that is a bad habit to be counted.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

i'm addicted to constant distraction.

i have a bad habit of constantly clinging to different characters when things go wrong in my life.

----------


## sefalik

What's a sigaret.

I have a bad habit of not doing dishes right away, letting them build up and become a chore. In general, I'm bad at just doing various things like that right away. In other words, I like to procrastinate. But I don't like that I procrastinate. I have trouble building the motivation needed to not procrastinate.

----------


## melanieb

I pick at my fingernails (with my other fingernails) when I am bored or stressed. Can't help it, been doing it since I was a kid.

I managed to break my habits of burping and cracking my knuckles as a kid, I even taught myself to sit up straight, but I still pick at my nails.

So annoying.

----------


## Supernova

Biting my nails.  It's disgusting.

inb4 "masturbation lolololllololoolll"

----------


## melanieb

^^^hardly a bad habit, unless you do it publicly.

Heh-heh. "Hardly"    ::D:

----------


## Chicken

> What's a sigaret.
> 
> I have a bad habit of not doing dishes right away, letting them build up and become a chore. In general, I'm bad at just doing various things like that right away. In other words, I like to procrastinate. But I don't like that I procrastinate. I have trouble building the motivation needed to not procrastinate.



I meant cigarette, just spelled it wrong  :Sad: 

What is procrastinate?  ::?: 

Doing dishes straight away is a thing I also don't do but I think it's just more efficient to let it pile up for a week and than do it all at once  :Shades wink: 

All bad habits seem quite normal, mayby there is someone out there with a really weird habit?

----------


## no-Name

Dreamviews, primarily
chewing fingernails and repetitive language are the other two big ones

----------


## Original Poster

I daydream and don't focus on what I'm doing very well

----------


## sefalik

> I meant cigarette, just spelled it wrong 
> 
> What is procrastinate? 
> 
> Doing dishes straight away is a thing I also don't do but I think it's just more efficient to let it pile up for a week and than do it all at once 
> 
> All bad habits seem quite normal, mayby there is someone out there with a really weird habit?



I know, I just thought your spelling was funny.  :smiley: 

And doing dishes once a week?! Guess you don't cook much.

----------


## Zhaylin

I am hopelessly lazy, I crack seemingly every joint in my body frequently, I smoke WAY too freagin much and I sleep WAYY too freagin much.

----------


## Carrot

> i'm addicted to constant distraction.
> 
> i have a bad habit of constantly clinging to different characters when things go wrong in my life.



I have a bad habit of clinging to characters when things go wrong in my life too.  :Sad:  It has been wrong for some time now. But despite the clinging I know I love them but it seems way too hard to get the love so it's  ::?:  for me.





> I meant cigarette, just spelled it wrong 
> 
> What is procrastinate? 
> 
> Doing dishes straight away is a thing I also don't do but I think it's just more efficient to let it pile up for a week and than do it all at once 
> 
> All bad habits seem quite normal, mayby there is someone out there with a really weird habit?



Procrastinate means you'll keep putting things off that you're supposed or wanted to do.

You want a really weird habit? The other habits I have are caused by my mental disorder so they're _not exactly me_. Every other day I'll find a new way to kill myself and I get freaked out too. And I double/triple check things a lot of times. I start doubting what I type, worried they'll contain sexual words. Now I'm worried that I might type words that'll make no sense at all.





> I am hopelessly lazy, I crack seemingly every joint in my body frequently, I smoke WAY too freagin much and I sleep WAYY too freagin much.



I find it tiring if I sleep TOO much every day.  ::?:

----------


## tropicalbreeze

> I have a bad habit of clinging to characters when things go wrong in my life too.  It has been wrong for some time now. But despite the clinging I know I love them but it seems way too hard to get the love so it's  for me.



i was talking about the characters within myself. for example lets say i get injured and i have to go months without working out. my mind will automatically develop a different role character and start clinging to it. there is nothing wrong with it but the clinging part is beginning to drive me crazy. 

or lets say i'm rich and i'm attached to playing my role as a rich man. i enjoy living the rich life and being able to afford all the expensive things. then one day i lose everything. of course i become severely depressed but then i will start cling to something else. i may start clinging to religion. then i'll start thinking myself as a religious person. all to avoid this void.

----------


## Carrot

> i was talking about the characters within myself. for example lets say i get injured and i have to go months without working out. my mind will automatically develop a different role character and start clinging to it. there is nothing wrong with it but the clinging part is beginning to drive me crazy. 
> 
> or lets say i'm rich and i'm attached to playing my role as a rich man. i enjoy living the rich life and being able to afford all the expensive things. then one day i lose everything. of course i become severely depressed but then i will start cling to something else. i may start clinging to religion. then i'll start thinking myself as a religious person. all to avoid this void.



Clinging on different faiths/beliefs if you put it this way?

----------


## Cloudinsane

I have a bad habit of not knowing when I should stop drinking...when already drunk. Sigh.

----------


## Michael

I am the definition of addiction

----------


## tropicalbreeze

> Clinging on different faiths/beliefs if you put it this way?



something like that. more like clinging to my roles in life and personality. i even cling to my identity on the internet at times or my personality when i'm around people. i have no problem being this or that but this attachment is more and more becoming hell. like i'm putting so much energy into creating myself.

----------


## Carrot

> something like that. more like clinging to my roles in life and personality. i even cling to my identity on the internet at times or my personality when i'm around people. i have no problem being this or that but this attachment is more and more becoming hell. like i'm putting so much energy into creating myself.



I think I'm somewhere similar to you. The only difference is I don't focus on roles or personality. I care how I am functioning internally more than what I'm portraying externally. So my thoughts are changing at an alarming speed everyday.

----------


## ThePreserver

Chewing my fingernails, being sarcastic.

----------


## Arra

I don't consider joint cracking to be a bad habit.  It feels good and isn't bad for you.

Drinking and smoking now.  It's hard to say though what will develop into a habit.

----------


## moSh

> I don't consider joint cracking to be a bad habit.  It feels good and isn't bad for you.



Agreed. I have this _awesome_ cracking thing IN MY CHEST. If I've been sitting slightly slouched, or bent or lying down, once I stand up my chest will feel a bit tight. All I have to do is lean back a bit and *pop*, the area between my two sets of rips cracks. It's the nicest feeling, and is a great conversation starter  :smiley: 

I do have quite a few OCD tendencies, which until my old psychology teacher pointed out, I never noticed were strange:

I'm silently obsessed with symmetry. That is, usually without noticing, both sides of my body need to feel equal. This includes, for example, scratching my left arm and then immediately needing to scratch the right in the same place. _However_, both sides cannot have the same number, yet both must be an odd number. So, if I scratch my left arm once, I must scratch my right arm three times, or scratch it once and then scratch my left arm another two times. This also applies to tensing, stretching, touching (even touching fingers together), but some things don't bother me. For example, I'm at my desk, sitting on my right leg on my computer chair, yet I have no desire to switch and sit on my left leg.

I have other things like this, but I won't bore you with the details.

----------


## Waidh

I sometimes take stuff to personally and I avoid people I am angry with, even if it's someone important to me...

----------


## Arra

> I'm silently obsessed with symmetry. That is, usually without noticing, both sides of my body need to feel equal. This includes, for example, scratching my left arm and then immediately needing to scratch the right in the same place. _However_, both sides cannot have the same number, yet both must be an odd number. So, if I scratch my left arm once, I must scratch my right arm three times, or scratch it once and then scratch my left arm another two times. This also applies to tensing, stretching, touching (even touching fingers together), but some things don't bother me. For example, I'm at my desk, sitting on my right leg on my computer chair, yet I have no desire to switch and sit on my left leg.



I have the same (except with even numbers) and a lot of others too, which were terrible when I was a child.  Not many are bad enough anymore to interfere with my life much.  For example, if taking eggs from an egg carton, I'll rearrange the ones left so they're symmetrical or at least in a cool pattern.

----------


## moSh

> I have the same (except with even numbers) and a lot of others too, which were terrible when I was a child.  Not many are bad enough anymore to interfere with my life much.  For example, if taking eggs from an egg carton, I'll rearrange the ones left so they're symmetrical or at least in a cool pattern.



I've never met anyone with anything so similar before! If I'm playing solitaire, the cards at the top right (where you pile each suit) have to be 2 of one colour, then 2 of the other, or 1 colour, other colour, 1 colour other colour. In other words:

RRBB
BBRR
RBRB
BRBR 
[R and B standing for 'red' and 'black', of course]

Never had that egg version... But probably will now. ::roll:: 

[EDIT]
_Realised I could just change the colour manually_

----------


## Solarflare

Excessive Daydreaming (really excessive) is kinda an addiction. But it doesnt interfere with my social life, just when I am home.

Biting my lips to the point of bleeding I do sometimes.

Cracking my fingers sometimes.

Peeling my nails (sometimes too much and it starts bleeding)

Peeling the skin around my nails (sometimes to the point of bleeding)

Extreme Procrastination

Using sarcasm by accident on sensitive people and accedently offending them.

I have at least 5 more I havent thought of yet >_>

----------


## Carrot

Does being self-absorbed count as one?

And I have a very bad tendency of raging my issues to people now. I've been digging out issues that happened in my childhood with my mum, repeating it more than once.

OCD tendencies are bad.  ::?:  I have them too and I'm trying to cut them down. Now it mostly consists of the urge to blast the music and such...

----------


## saltyseedog

You guys are messed up lol.
I can't really think of any now.... When I was a kid I used to avoid stepping on cracks while walking and only step on certain colored tiles in places like grocery stores. Also some other weird stuff I'm not going to share. Some of them not addiction but just weird stuff. Like sort of forming emotional bonds with objects and giving them life with my imagination.
Also when i was a kid I would often over eat when given the opportunity. I would often eat to the point of feeling sick.

----------


## Finlander

Cracking my fingers, when it started I thought "Hey this is fun", but now it is just a bad habit.  ::?:  I also chew my fingernails, but not as much as I used to.

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*I stare at my totem and rub it too much. And i also crack my knuckles too much too. Dreamviews is also becoming my new drug, i can not get off. As it is SUPER ADDICTING! .  3:34 and im still up. I have got to hang it up. Seriously.*

----------


## Chicken

> I stare at my totem and rub it too much. And i also crack my knuckles too much too. Dreamviews is also becoming my new drug, i can not get off. As it is SUPER ADDICTING! .  3:34 and im still up. I have got to hang it up. Seriously.



Totum = penis ?

----------


## Carrot

> I stare at my totem and rub it too much. And i also crack my knuckles too much too. Dreamviews is also becoming my new drug, i can not get off. As it is SUPER ADDICTING! .  3:34 and im still up. I have got to hang it up. Seriously.



I've been up chatting with DV members till 5am before?  ::D: ?





> Totum = penis ?



Totem is most likely a sacred item.

----------


## moSh

> Totum = penis ?



My thoughts exactly.

----------


## Zhaylin

moSH, I can pop my chest too!  But only if I'm highly anxious.  Any other time, I don't feel the need.

I've never understood the need for bodily symmetry.  I'm not even overly picky about things on my desk.  But thing on the wall HAVE to make sense and by symmetrical or it drives me batty.

----------


## Erii

Just like what MoSh and Dianeva said, I have to do that. I always have to feel "equal".
This usually leads to my friends poking/hitting me so i have to sit there for 10 minutes doing shit to feel balanced again >_>

And I always have to organize things so they're perfect...with my phone it takes like an hour for me to have all the apps go in the right place, certain types of apps on a certain page, etc.

----------


## moSh

> moSH, I can pop my chest too!  But only if I'm highly anxious.



Nice! I've never met anyone else that could do it before. What do you mean about feeling anxious though? Mine's a physical thing, and I can only do it if I've been slouched for a while. If I don't pop it, it will just feel weird until I do.





> This usually leads to my friends poking/hitting me so i have to sit there for 10 minutes doing shit to feel balanced again >_>



Haha yeah that happened to me when people found out about it in my psychology class. They'd come up behind me and tap me on my right shoulder, though I could usually hold of the urge until they weren't looking to make them disappointed  :smiley:

----------


## mikeac

I crack my knuckles, wrist, big toe, neck, and back so much that I'll have substantial soft tossue damage before age 30.

I'm also addicted to coffee and soda, which probably explains why I'm so short.

I also organize my iPhone apps by color.

----------


## melanieb

There's a difference between addiction, bad habits, and compulsive behavior.

Organizing items in a certain way is neither a bad habit, nor an addiction.

I wash forks/spoons in pairs, and I seem to find it difficult not to. I eat M&Ms in pairs also. Just something I have to do.


Knuckle-cracking...now that's a bad habit.

It gives you smaller breasts.   ::shock::

----------


## moSh

> Knuckle-cracking...now that's a bad habit.
> 
> It gives you smaller breasts.



Is that why mine are so small  ::?:

----------


## Chicken

When I eat M&M's I grap a hand full and eat all the double colours so I'am left with only different colors  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

> Just like what MoSh and Dianeva said, I have to do that. I always have to feel "equal".
> This usually leads to my friends poking/hitting me so i have to sit there for 10 minutes doing shit to feel balanced again >_>
> 
> And I always have to organize things so they're perfect...with my phone it takes like an hour for me to have all the apps go in the right place, certain types of apps on a certain page, etc.



Awww.  ::hug:: 

I find myself having trouble re-adjusting folders on my laptop too. In the end I tell myself, once I get used to it they wouldn't look weird any more.





> There's a difference between addiction, bad habits, and compulsive behavior.
> 
> Organizing items in a certain way is neither a bad habit, nor an addiction.



It's a compulsive behaviour. *Sigh*

I don't even know what's an addiction any more. Oh wait. Pottermore?  ::D:

----------


## Erii

Let's just say this thread is about compulsion too.

And ugh I'm self conscious about my boobs so i should start cracking my nuckles more xD 
okay i kid sorta


also, Carrot, I just signed up for pottermore last night and got the emails within 10 minutes xD omg i did the sorting hat and got Ravenclaw which i was so happy about!

----------


## Carrot

> also, Carrot, I just signed up for pottermore last night and got the emails within 10 minutes xD omg i did the sorting hat and got Ravenclaw which i was so happy about!



Omg your email is fast. Mine took a day! I'm in Ravenclaw too.  :smiley:  I was getting bored being there all alone, add me? WolfBronze27247  ::D:

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*LOL ! No. It is a personal item of mine that i tend to reality check with thruout most of the day.*

----------


## littlezoe

When i eat something like gummycandy or chocolate, chips, ect. i feel forced to eat them in 1-2-3 order. At first i eat one, then eat two at once, then eat three at once... I know it's stupid  ::D: 

When i was younger i also had the urge to never step on the lines on sidewalks, which sometimes caused funny movement on my part... Or when i accidently swept one of my shoes on the street while walking, i felt i like have to sweep the other one as well, but the exact same amount... Then when i accidently swept that one more, i had to do it again with the other one to balance it... annoying O.O
It's really stupid, but i'm mostly grown out of these gladly  :smiley: 

I don't know what other bad habit i have hmm.. Maybe i eat too much, but i don't worry much because i don't really gain weight. I'm 60kg with 164cms right now... I'm usually between 55-60kg. People always tell me that i should get up some extra weight, because i'm so thin..

----------


## melanieb

You know why they call it a Royale with cheese?


Because of the metric system.

----------


## littlezoe

> You know why they call it a Royale with cheese?
> 
> 
> Because of the metric system.




I don't get it ;D 
Metric system rules  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

It's a line from the movie Pulp Fiction.

----------


## moSh

> When i was younger i also had the urge to never step on the lines on sidewalks



That was quite a common one with my friends when we're were younger, but for some reason I tend to do the opposite. This then leads to my symmetry thing, where I have to step on a same-sized crack with each foot an equal number of times, at the same place on each foot, to make myself feel balanced.

----------


## LolaStone

My worst habit is my inability to ever finish anythi

----------


## moSh



----------


## Chicken

> When i eat something like gummycandy or chocolate, chips, ect. i feel forced to eat them in 1-2-3 order. At first i eat one, then eat two at once, then eat three at once... I know it's stupid 
> 
> When i was younger i also had the urge to never step on the lines on sidewalks, which sometimes caused funny movement on my part... Or when i accidently swept one of my shoes on the street while walking, i felt i like have to sweep the other one as well, but the exact same amount... Then when i accidently swept that one more, i had to do it again with the other one to balance it... annoying O.O
> It's really stupid, but i'm mostly grown out of these gladly 
> 
> I don't know what other bad habit i have hmm.. Maybe i eat too much, but i don't worry much because i don't really gain weight. I'm 60kg with 164cms right now... I'm usually between 55-60kg. People always tell me that i should get up some extra weight, because i'm so thin..



Really? I am 183 cm and 63 kg. For over ten years now and people don't often tell me to eat more. I am kind of a sweet tooth so it is a benefit that I don't gain weight easily

----------


## Phion

Haven't smoked a cigarette in over a year, but now I drink too much beer.

----------


## littlezoe

> Really? I am 183 cm and 63 kg. For over ten years now and people don't often tell me to eat more. I am kind of a sweet tooth so it is a benefit that I don't gain weight easily



Well that's a really low weight for your height... You sure should eat more  :smiley:  
It's in the unhealthy range easily... But i'm not here to tell you how to live  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

Lols. Talking about weight, I have a male friend constantly telling me I'm not fat although I'll keep going "fat, fat, fat". Does that constitutes to a bad habit?

----------


## LolaStone

> Haven't smoked a cigarette in over a year, but now I drink too much beer.



>Too much beer
>Implying there's such thing

----------


## Zhaylin

Oops... I forgot all about this thread lol

moSh... I don't know how anxiety contributes to being able to pop my chest.  Everything *seems* the same- breathing, posture, etc.

I have a new addiction:  Sushi  ::D:   And it's not even the real thing.  I should be ashamed lol.

----------


## ColdCrisis

> Lols. Talking about weight, I have a male friend constantly telling me I'm not fat although I'll keep going "fat, fat, fat". Does that constitutes to a bad habit?



Definitely  :wink2: 

Well im just so extremely paranoid and anxious.A tiny thing, that should be considered stupid or even unimportant, can turn into a raging shitstorm inside my head...Oh curse you,vivid imagination!

Not really a habit but since I do it all the time,its quite a habit!

----------


## Carrot

> Oops... I forgot all about this thread lol
> 
> moSh... I don't know how anxiety contributes to being able to pop my chest.  Everything *seems* the same- breathing, posture, etc.
> 
> I have a new addiction:  Sushi   And it's not even the real thing.  I should be ashamed lol.



What do you mean by not the real thing?





> Definitely 
> 
> Well im just so extremely paranoid and anxious.A tiny thing, that should be considered stupid or even unimportant, can turn into a raging shitstorm inside my head...Oh curse you,vivid imagination!
> 
> Not really a habit but since I do it all the time,its quite a habit!



I do that only for certain things, especially for things that matters to me.

----------


## Zhaylin

The Sushi I eat comes from a gas station/convenience store and the crab meat is the "imitation" stuff.
But it's still SO good  ::D:

----------


## Carrot

> The Sushi I eat comes from a gas station/convenience store and the crab meat is the "imitation" stuff.
> But it's still SO good





This? But that's a type of sushi too.  :smiley:

----------


## Zhaylin

Nah, it's California Roll style.  
But boy those look yummy  :smiley:

----------


## ColdCrisis

> I do that only for certain things, especially for things that matters to me.



Yeah that's what I mean!Mostly its about me or other other people and then I can be the most freaked out person EVER

----------


## Carrot

> Yeah that's what I mean!Mostly its about me or other other people and then I can be the most freaked out person EVER



What I meant was my whole world is doomed when it comes to my crush. For other things, it's not that terrible.

----------


## ColdCrisis

> What I meant was my whole world is doomed when it comes to my crush. For other things, it's not that terrible.



Haha yeah I got that.I just didn't want to ramble  :wink2:

----------


## Supernova

> The Sushi I eat comes from a gas station/convenience store and the crab meat is the "imitation" stuff.
> But it's still SO good



Ever heard of Wegman's?

----------


## Zhaylin

Nope, but I just Googled it.  I'm definitely going to have to browse  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

I forgot to mention: I'm addicted to gummycandy. I just can't get enough of it... and when i get some, it's gone in minutes.... I can't keep myself from it  :Sad:  
When i'll be a millionaire, i'll order so many gummybears that i can fill a whole room with it, then when i need some i just open the door and take a pack  ::D: 

At least it's not bad for my health  ::D:

----------


## Carrot

Talk about food addiction lols.

I'm addicted to bamboo shoots, especially the spicy canned bamboo shoots!  ::smitten:: 



But it's bad eating too much because it's very oily...

----------


## littlezoe

^ That looks really delicious, Carrot  ::D:

----------


## Supernova

> Nope, but I just Googled it.  I'm definitely going to have to browse



Their sushi wasn't quite on par with the Japanese restaurant I go to sometimes, but it was pretty good, and the price was reaonable.  The Asian buffet portion of the a la carte section looks awesome too

----------


## ColdCrisis

Carrot reminds me of my worst habbit...

I'm addicted to asian food,that is NOT asian-style food.Im talking about serious stuff,not just noodles with soy sauce.

----------


## Carrot

> Carrot reminds me of my worst habbit...
> 
> I'm addicted to asian food,that is NOT asian-style food.Im talking about serious stuff,not just noodles with soy sauce.



Asian food, that is not Asian-style food?

Hmm... Curry with cheese?

----------


## ColdCrisis

> Asian food, that is not Asian-style food?
> 
> Hmm... Curry with cheese?



Hah,I meant stuff that is genuinely asian and not just "inspired by".My favourite stuff is definitely be indonesian/balinese cuisine.

----------


## Patrick

I bite my nails all the time

And jiggle my leg

----------


## Carrot

> Hah,I meant stuff that is genuinely asian and not just "inspired by".My favourite stuff is definitely be indonesian/balinese cuisine.



Woots. We can totally turn this into a _food_ addiction thread. 

I have so many food that I'm addicted to that I totally forget it's an addiction because I'm so used to it!!! 

I like anything curry, Chinese curry, Malay curry, Indian curry, Thai curry, Japanese curry, Western curry (with cheese yeah because it's on top of baked rice XD). 

Basically I like spicy or/and sour food with gravy/soup. So I'll usually go for curry, laksa, kimchi soup or tom yum soup and that makes it hard for me to try new kind of food because I find it slightly non-appetising to eat non-spicy food.  ::o:

----------


## Chicken

I am addicted to candy, there isn't a day I don't eat candy. Usually after diner and in the evening, not as much is I used to eat ( I ate untill I got sick and then ate a bit more) because it isn't good for me and I got all suger high before bed  :Oh noes:

----------


## MtSaEt

Eating my *finger*nails, doing weird moves with my *fingers*, eating my *fingers* (not eating but like sucking them, in a weird way, don't ask me why.  ::lol:: ) 
and cracking my *fingers*..
As you can see, I do love my hands..  ::roll::

----------


## Arra

> Eating my *finger*nails



By eating, do you mean you chew them absentmindedly, or do that and swallow them?  That would be interesting.

----------


## MtSaEt

> By eating, do you mean you chew them absentmindedly, or do that and swallow them?  That would be interesting.



 No haha, I do not swallow them, I'm not a that level hahaha

----------


## Patrick

> No haha, I do not swallow them, I'm not a that level hahaha



I do, I thought everyone who bites their nails does... Where else would they go?

Part of the satisfaction is in destroying your nails... The other part is in chewing them into sand and swallowing them...

OK now it sounds weird.

----------


## MtSaEt

> I do, I thought everyone who bites their nails does... Where else would they go?
> 
> Part of the satisfaction is in destroying your nails... The other part is in chewing them into sand and swallowing them...
> 
> OK now it sounds weird.



Hahaha! Pensive is a vet!
I do throw them in the air after biting my nails. It relaxes me so much  ::shock::

----------


## Milotic

> I bite my nails all the time



I don't bite my nails _all_ the time but I have been doing it more often because I've been so stressed.  :Eek:  Oh my poor nails. But I will grow thee again! 

Another bad habit is the stupid white chocolate Toblerone. And all things chocolate for that matter, like chocolate pretzels. Oh why oh why did my parents have to buy soo much chocolate snacks that they barely even eat themselves? 

Also, I have a bad habit of procrastinating. I was supposed to be writing a small resume for 6 articles. But I've only got 2 done. As you can see, I haven't been doing a very good job of staying focused.

----------


## Grod

cigarettes 

various pharmaceutical opiods

puppy dog tails


<3

----------


## melanieb

Lately I haven't spent enough time on DreamViews

----------


## slayer

> Lately I haven't spent enough time on DreamViews



Congrats! It's good to know some people are trying to break their addictions.

----------


## Max ツ

I'm a light smoker, about 1 or 2 cigarettes a week. Mainly I do it to take a break from my problems, which seem to be multiplying as of now. It's relaxing in a way. Even though I hate myself for doing it, I fear it might be becoming a major addiction, because sometimes I want to break the 1 cigarette per week limit and it feels like I can't live without it.

Am I being too paranoid?

----------


## Xox

I chew/peel my lips. I know, disgusting. :/

----------


## Carrot

> Congrats! It's good to know some people are trying to break their addictions.



DV is not a bad addiction. 

If I need to get rid of one, that would be other forums. But but... I wouldn't have anything to do. Well actually I do, like clean the dust off certain things.

----------


## brokedownheart

I'm addicted to diet coke. Also Splenda. Also weighing myself about 8x a day. =/

----------


## saltyseedog

> I'm addicted to diet coke. Also Splenda. Also weighing myself about 8x a day. =/



diet coke is bad for you! It would be better to just not drink soda :/

----------


## ZeraCook

Damn Weed, Everytime I quit but I end up relapsing and going on a binge.

----------


## WDr

-Hm... Have lots of stuff that I need to do...

Nah, I'll do it later 


-Ohh, some chocolate! *yum*



Yeah, that's about it  :smiley:

----------


## nicromno

I have the usual ones that I've seen in here like chewing my nails, biting my lips and sleeping too much. But, a few years ago I had this really weird thing, in which I'd lock the door to my house because I was constantly scared that people would come in and steal stuff. Two minutes later, I'd remember and ask myself "Did I lock the door?" And I remember I did but go check anyway. And I did that every 3-5 minutes.
It also takes me way too long to write a post because I'm terrified that I'll word the damn thing wrong.

----------


## Nivv

When I'm around my family or friends I whistle a hell of a lot. There is always a piece of music of some sort playing in my head (right now it's a theme from Toy Story) and I just whistle without thinking about it. I imagine it gets rather annoying!

EDIT: Found what I was humming in my head -

It's from 6:06 to 6:36:

----------


## tommo

I do bite my fingernails and lips too.

I'm also addicted to nicotine.  But I vaporize pure nicotine liquid now instead of smoking.  So it's not really detrimental to my health anymore.

I guess sugar too sometimes.  I probably have more than I should, but it's hard when like one Sarsaparilla contains 45% of the RDI of sugar....
I'm not fat though.

----------


## Original Poster

You sure look fat

I'm addicted to mean remarks

----------


## Ekyu

I eat like every 30 minutes something, and sometimes i bite my fingernails and lips aswell. Oh, and when it's night i like to dress up like batman and fight evil!  :superman:

----------


## bro

I'm addicted to anxiety. Not kidding. My mind never rests and constantly looks for the next unresolved problem to fret over.

I've gotten used to it and now consider it an asset, keeps me sharp. Silver lining, I suppose!  ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I bite the insides of my lips and won't look people in the eyes.*

----------


## moSh

> ...and won't look people in the eyes.



Without trying to sound condescending, I would try and work on that one if you can. A lot of people can be unconsciously quick to judge people that can't look at them in the eyes. My old psychology teacher taught me the importance of the ability to hold someone's gaze; he used to be a headhunter and said it's a valuable asset in a job interview, for example.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by moSh


Without trying to sound condescending, I would try and work on that one if you can. A lot of people can be unconsciously quick to judge people that can't look at them in the eyes. My old psychology teacher taught me the importance of the ability to hold someone's gaze; he used to be a headhunter and said it's a valuable asset in a job interview, for example.



I CAN look people in the eyes. It's just a bad habit that I don't. Like in a job interview I make sure to look them in the eyes. Or when I do any public speaking. But in everyday life I just tend to look at some one and then glance down or away. Even when I talk to them. So I guess I should work on it. But it's not like a mental disorder, or a fear, keeping me from it.*

----------


## acatalephobic

I'm addicted to Jeopardy.

Also, i drink and smoke too much.

Bad habits include (but are not limited to) excessive cursing, nervous laugh, and the occasional facial tic.

----------


## moSh

> I CAN look people in the eyes. It's just a bad habit that I don't. Like in a job interview I make sure to look them in the eyes. Or when I do any public speaking. But in everyday life I just tend to look at some one and then glance down or away. Even when I talk to them. So I guess I should work on it. But it's not like a mental disorder, or a fear, keeping me from it.



Oh fair enough  :smiley:  That sounds quite normal then, in fact I'd say I probably do that as well - I do sometimes find myself having to force a steady gaze if I don't know the person very well.

----------


## littlezoe

If talking about looking people in the eyes.... It's somewhat related.

I hate it when someone stares at me. Especially when a stranger does it. I would just like to walk up to that person and tell them to buy a TV and watch that or just put the TV up in their asses. 


Oklol.

----------


## moSh

> I hate it when someone stares at me. Especially when a stranger does it. I would just like to walk up to that person and tell them to buy a TV and watch that or just put the TV up in their asses.



When they're talking to you or just randomly? I agree, people staring makes me a bit self-conscious, but then most of the time I realise it's probably because I'm just so gosh-darn good-looking  :Shades wink:

----------


## littlezoe

> When they're talking to you or just randomly? I agree, people staring makes me a bit self-conscious, but then most of the time I realise it's probably because I'm just so gosh-darn good-looking



Not when talking to me, althrough i don't always like eye contact... I'm talking about random staring here... Like i'm on the bus and someone from the other row keeps staring at me... or i'm going somewhere in the city and someone sitting nearby keeps his/her gaze on my while i move by.

I guess it doesn't annoy me when someone who i find attractive stares at me though.

----------


## Max ツ

I have a habit to make eye contact with everyone. 

Something about the eye that catches my eye. (bad pun. lol.)

Some people (especially women) feel uncomfortable due to that while conversing. I don't try to do it but I give that really dead stare while talking, creeps people out.

Oh well.

----------


## Carrot

I find it awkward looking straight into a friend's eyes sometimes, especially so to a good guy friend I have. Maybe I'm afraid something will develop if I stared at the eyes for too long.

----------


## WDr

> I find it awkward looking straight into a friend's eyes sometimes, especially so to a good guy friend I have. Maybe I'm afraid something will develop if I stared at the eyes for too long.



Yeah that can be quite scary sometimes. "hey, you looked me in the eyes for like 10 seconds! Let's marry!"  :tongue2:

----------


## isthisit

I get accused of mumbling and being unclear. A lot! Good job you guys can't tell  ::D:

----------


## imfivebyfive

I'm guilty of taking sips of flavored coffee creamer straight from the bottle when I'm making my coffee. I'm the only one who uses it though so it's not that bad.

----------


## Crashyy

I sometimes cut, it's such a bad habit lol xD.

----------


## LifeDreamer

I dance in my room alone...

----------


## Linkzelda

I tend to look down on the ground a lot when there's a lot of people around, and I feel kind of awkward if people look at me as well. Part of it is because I'm worried there might be something hanging on my nose. 

So whenever I go out to places, I am always conscious of my nose, and constantly use my index finger to pretend as if I have a cold or something to wipe the area above my upper lip to check. It's so annoying, but I just can't help worrying about it.

I remember I went to a store to get some meat, and when we went to the cashier, I looked at her, she looked at me, and literally has her eyes and mouth wide opened. I wondered what the heck was wrong with her, and I checked inside the car to find out I had a dried piece of snot hanging from my nose..... -__________-

Whenever I listen to something positive, lovey-dovey, cheesy, it feels good at first, but then I start getting negative again and start insulting myself for being feminine about it.

I'm too caught in the idea of being self-aware. :/

----------


## Brock

Food. I can't stay healthy for the life of me. It's so different because working out is easy cause all I have to do is start and get going but with being healthy it's not going out and forcing yourself to work its just... Waiting. It's horrible but if too much food is my worst problem im a very very lucky person

----------


## ACaddict

Assassins creed!

----------


## Kevs

most of the time I daydream... I also bite my nails(most women habit actually)

----------


## Iokheira

Biting my nails. I swear, I can't stop for more than a few days. And things need to be at 90 degree, 45 degree, or 30 degree angles.

I also stare off into space a lot...typically at a person. I don't mean to. Then they look at me all pissed off :/ Or somebody looks at me and I take that as a challenge so I stare at them until they back off.

----------


## Supernova

> I CAN look people in the eyes. It's just a bad habit that I don't. Like in a job interview I make sure to look them in the eyes. Or when I do any public speaking. But in everyday life I just tend to look at some one and then glance down or away. Even when I talk to them. So I guess I should work on it. But it's not like a mental disorder, or a fear, keeping me from it.



I get the same thing, not sure why.  I can easily make myself hold eye contact, but for some reason it just feels strange or awkward to do.

----------


## Arra

I'll make eye contact as much as the person I'm talking to is making it.  If she's looking at me about 20% of the time then glancing off for the other 80%, I'll try to do the same.  But I get the feeling others do the same, so if I fail to make eye contact for the first moment, they'll copy me and not, and it's determined from there.  Making eye contact used to be a painful experience though and I'd never do it, until I started forcing myself to.

----------


## Marm

You guys are weird.

----------


## Grod

Oh god. All of my terrible addictions are only getting worse. I try not to think about it too much anymore.

----------


## Milotic

I procrastinate A WHOLE LOT.

----------


## Fleur

I live alone and I am incapable to be serious with my alimentation, I eat Mcdo 2 or 3 twice by week and the rest of time, cheese, chips, cookies... fortunately I walk very much or else I will be really fat :l.

----------


## Grod

> I'll make eye contact as much as the person I'm talking to is making it.  If she's looking at me about 20% of the time then glancing off for the other 80%, I'll try to do the same.  But I get the feeling others do the same, so if I fail to make eye contact for the first moment, they'll copy me and not, and it's determined from there.  Making eye contact used to be a painful experience though and I'd never do it, until I started forcing myself to.



That's passive aggressive behavior and after extended contact with you people are going to pick up on that. Eye contact is a subconscious indicator to determine if the other person is actually listening to what you're saying or respects you enough to maintain eye contact. It's incredibly annoying when the other person doesn't maintain eye contact with you. I'd cut that out. You don't have to look people directly in the eyes. Look between their eyes or at their nose. They won't be able to tell the difference and it won't make you nervous. Actually, maintaing direct eye to eye contact for more than ten seconds becomes intimate in any situation. Between the eyes or nose.





> I CAN look people in the eyes. It's just a bad habit that I don't. Like in a job interview I make sure to look them in the eyes. Or when I do any public speaking. But in everyday life I just tend to look at some one and then glance down or away. Even when I talk to them. So I guess I should work on it. But it's not like a mental disorder, or a fear, keeping me from it.



 So you only bother to maintain eye contact when it's someone you have to impress? That speaks a lot about you.




> Also, i drink and smoke too much.



 Oh god, me too. I managed to get down to three cigarettes a day. It's not that difficult as long as you don't build it up as a herculean task in your mind. I quit for a couple months, but I like smoking enough that quitting became boring. 




> I hate it when someone stares at me. Especially when a stranger does it. I would just like to walk up to that person and tell them to buy a TV and watch that or just put the TV up in their asses.



 You're either abnormally attractive or ugly/odd looking. But this is Dreamviews, so I fear for the worst.




> I sometimes cut, it's such a bad habit lol xD.



 How old are you? Cut that out right now. You're marring your body for the rest of your life. Five years from now you're going to regret the hell out of that. There are much less destructive ways to release dopamine and endorphins. And no, I'm not just saying to exercise and eat better, though you certainly should. I'm talking about -other- (yet less unhealthy) activities. However, these activities won't make your body ugly and undesirable. 




> I dance in my room alone...



 OMG SO RANDUMB xD Everyone fuckin does that. You are not special.





> Food. I can't stay healthy for the life of me. It's so different because working out is easy cause all I have to do is start and get going but with being healthy it's not going out and forcing yourself to work its just... Waiting. It's horrible but if too much food is my worst problem im a very very lucky person



 Have you actually started working out? If you have, then disregard this. This is intended for those that haven't started and are apprehensive, and come up with a million excuses to not start. But if you haven't started...and to all of those that haven't started, I know you probably feel very guilty and restless. Those feelings dissipate the first time you go. It's easier than you think to start, and it feels good. REALLY good. Like a drug high. Of course, you'll have to actually work for that high. That incredible release of dopamine, endorphins, and serotonin among other "feel good" brain chemicals is half of why I do it. I work out four times a week and I eat whatever I want. From exercise alone I have a low body fat content and apparent muscle definition.  I should mention I'm a vegetarian so that means I can't eat a lot of the popular junk food, but my experience is certainly not unique and very attainable even with meat-based diet. Exercise is addicting....in a good way, for once. I do an hour of cardio (35 minutes stationary bike/25 minutes swimming) and about twenty-five minutes of weights four times a week. I'm working on increasing the intensity of the cardio and weights every day. 

This is an extremely unpopular professional opinion, but the first times you start going to the gym, don't bother reading up on proper material or exercise literature. I'm serious. Don't do it. It will slow you down and you'll never go because you can make the excuse to yourself that you don't know how to do it right, yet. Just go, get out there, and damn the consequences. Obviously, start on -very- low weights so you don't hurt yourself those first few times. Don't do a lot of lifting either and don't exert yourself too much because your form will almost certainly be awful. The important thing is that you GO. Once you go a few times and get past those damned mental barriers  THEN look up proper form. This is very important. I started going with a friend who had been going to gyms for years, so he showed me what to do. If you have a friend who exercises go with them because they will probably be happy to to help you out.




> most of the time I daydream... I also bite my nails(most women habit actually)



I don't think that's a habit unique to women. I bite my nails constantly and I catch both men and women doing it all the time. I think it's a young person thing, if anything. 




> You guys are weird.



You don't have to hold back on the internet. Find odd idiosyncrasies on the internet is to be expected. For example, I find  many posters aversions to maintaing eye contact uncommon, but far from unusual. This is the internet, and a niche internet forum at that. I'd wager a good portion of the people here, especially in off-topic, are socially awkward, incompetent, or reclusive. That's not a dreamviews thing. That's an internet thing. I find your reluctance to share your "normal" addictions with the rest of the class more funny than anything.

Linkzelda. I see from your post count you're clearly a regular on DV, and I'm sure I've seen you in chat often. You seem like a nice guy.  But, you should seriously consider a username change. I keep forgetting who you are because your current handle is so generic and common. Don't take that as a personal insult, because it's not. Come up with a unique handle that's memorable. I remember four or five other Zelda username based posters on Dreamviews. While their posting styles and personalities were different and respectively unique, they're hazy in my mind because usernames like that tend to blend together.

----------


## Twisty

One word.  Minecraft. *shudders*

----------


## Carôusoul

Im an emotional vampire- as gay as that sounds.

I have an addiction to the affection and worship of others which is why I am unsatisifed unless i have multiple peoples total emotional devotion and adoration constantly.

This manifests through saying all the right things to get impressionable young girls to "love" me- to think of me always and to lament in the lack of attention i give them and at the same time be attracted to such aloof distance. For around 6 or 7 years i have constantly had ~4 girls"in love" with me- and when i get bored i stop talking tothem and find new ones. I have sex with them also- though this is more of an added bonus than any addiction- its the emotions i want- not the bodies.

I am fully aware of how petty and immature this all is. But ive gone too far to turn back now.

----------


## Linkzelda

> Im an emotional vampire- as gay as that sounds.
> 
> I have an addiction to the affection and worship of others which is why I am unsatisifed unless i have multiple peoples total emotional devotion and adoration constantly.
> 
> I am fully aware of how petty and immature this all is. But ive gone too far to turn back now.



Twilight. Called it. Nailed it. Kristen Stewart.





> While their posting styles and personalities were different and respectively unique, they're hazy in my mind because usernames like that tend to blend together.



I guess that's what makes my username title so special, "I'm all over the place".  :tongue2: 

I wish I could change my username to Wugguls or Wuggles, because that's honestly all I can think of. xD

Also, your responses to everyone else. If only I could like that post several times. I think it's easy for most people to confine Dream Views as a social haven that's suddenly the totality of the internet. I guess it's easy for most of us to conform to that thinking, since there's all sorts of opinions here and there in several off-topic threads.

Damn, you nailed every concept like a god. Respect to you Grod.

----------


## EbbTide000

* oops wrong thread. Now what do I do¿¿¿*

I dont know if this is legal, but here goes:

Post 129 of Tell me about your addictions started by Chicken





> Im an *emotional vampire*- as gay as that sounds.
> 
> I have an addiction to the affection and worship of others which is why I am unsatisifed unless i have *multiple* peoples total emotional *devotion* and adoration *constantly.*
> 
> This manifests through saying all the right things to get impressionable young girls to "love" me- to think of me always and to lament in the lack of attention i give them and at the same time be attracted to such aloof distance. For around 6 or 7 years i have constantly had ~4 girls"in love" with me- and when i get bored i stop talking to them and find new ones. I have sex with them also- though this is more of an added bonus than any addiction- its the emotions i want- not the bodies.
> 
> I am fully aware of how petty and immature this all is. But ive gone too far to turn back now.



My avatar IS the matrix (eternal beloved) its genesis is outside the time-space continuum. Its energy is limitless.

At my Enlightenment it said "I brought you into being to serve you" then it telepathed (non-verbaly) that, "in "Its" reality there is only the two-of-us. I, (debraJane) am at the center of "Its" universe and "It" is everything else (including my body and all that I yhink I am) loving and serving (obeying) me.

Ok carousoul

You are the center of "Its" universe and everthing else is "It" lovingly obeying you.

"It" came into being at the end of time. "It" came into being billions of years after all life was froze out of the universe. It came into being when the whole universe hit "Absolute Zero". 

At that moment infinite energy happened. It was everywhere and through all time in an instant. It gave "Soul" to the once dead universe but the "Soul" is not many but "One".

In my opinion, to realize this reality folk need to play my dream game:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/dream-...loaded-123389/

----------


## Carôusoul

> * oops wrong thread. Now what do I do¿¿¿*
> 
> I dont know if this is legal, but here goes:
> 
> Post 129 of Tell me about your addictions started by Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar IS the matrix (eternal beloved) its genesis is outside the time-space continuum. Its energy is limitless.
> ...



I'm afraid I don't find this useful whatsoever and it comes off as pseudo spiritual masturbation rather than actually subtantial, you really need to be clearer: see my post in SB.

You are casually using _so_ many terms which themselves carry a huge weight of individual interpretation and argument, but you use them as if we all have a shared and clear sense of meaning for them. things like: enlightenment, energy, soul

You may feel you personally understand exactly what you mean by these, but language is a *public* enterprise- so it's just not helpful. You have to define explicitly your terms before even beginning to talk like this- otherwise its little more than words in pretty shapes with a meaning only you understand.

----------


## Woodstock

Caffeine.

----------


## EbbTide000

It'snot

----------


## beforetigers

Masturbation and video games mostly, i procrastinate too much aswell.

----------


## Empedocles

> Masturbation and video games mostly, i procrastinate too much aswell.



That's not good at all. You need to stop masturbating as soon as possible.

----------


## Subjects

I'll walk around in the kitchen, feeling a little hungry but not too hungry. I'll then see a bag of nice salty chips up in the pantry. The chips then proceed to torture me with it's evil words such as "Come on, we're easy to eat, all you have to do is open our bag!".

Then, before i know it, i've eaten half a bag. Doesn't happen often though,maybe like once a week, but still, i hate those stupid chips, wish my parents would stop buying them! >.<

----------


## Empedocles

Hookers. More specifically: Puff (Bordell)

But it's completely legal here in Germany.

And maybe it's not an addiction if I go only about one to two times a month.

----------


## Raswalt

i find it funny how many people have trouble with eye contact here. i love it. i think you can get over it and improve it by practising drawing. i've sat across form strangers on the bus [about a meter and half distance] and drew them point blank. my thinking is that if you don't like it then tell me about it, otherwise handle it and realize that i'm helping you to feel your existence. i do avert my gaze but it's always very knowingly and only to be polite.. although i'm sure thats common.

addictions.. addictions..
i think i'm addicted to myself quite often. a narcissist.
i do waste time, but i am overcoming procrastination. 
and
i've seen too many sunrises lately.

----------


## TheSilverWolf

I'm a nail biter, that's one of my worst habits. I mean I bite my nails down to the nubs. Bad habit, if you don't do it, don't start, because stopping is a real PITA. I've tried several times now and gone right back to it  ::o: 

Also, like some others here, I crack my knuckles. All the time. And my knee. My right one, because it always pops.

~SilverWolf~

----------


## snoop

DXM. I now have a tolerance that allows me to take up to 700mg and able to completely handle myself around people to the point they don't even know I'm on a drug and barely feel like I'm on one, when once-upon-a-time I wouldn't be able to walk let alone function in front of others on 300mg. 300mg is now merely a mood-enhancing dose, where I can hardly tell I'm even on anything other than being generally cheerier.

edit: Also, I forgot about caffeine. I usually intake ~800mg caffeine daily not counting the caffeine in guarana extract from energy drinks.

I'm like one of the only people here with an addiction to a psychoactive substance. :\

----------


## Raswalt

> DXM. I now have a tolerance that allows me to take up to 700mg and able to completely handle myself around people to the point they don't even know I'm on a drug and barely feel like I'm on one, when once-upon-a-time I wouldn't be able to walk let alone function in front of others on 300mg. 300mg is now merely a mood-enhancing dose, where I can hardly tell I'm even on anything other than being generally cheerier.
> 
> edit: Also, I forgot about caffeine. I usually intake ~800mg caffeine daily not counting the caffeine in guarana extract from energy drinks.
> 
> I'm like one of the only people here with an addiction to a psychoactive substance. :\



ding -ding! first real addiction around here

----------


## Spenner

> DXM. I now have a tolerance that allows me to take up to 700mg and able to completely handle myself around people to the point they don't even know I'm on a drug and barely feel like I'm on one, when once-upon-a-time I wouldn't be able to walk let alone function in front of others on 300mg. 300mg is now merely a mood-enhancing dose, where I can hardly tell I'm even on anything other than being generally cheerier.
> 
> edit: Also, I forgot about caffeine. I usually intake ~800mg caffeine daily not counting the caffeine in guarana extract from energy drinks.
> 
> I'm like one of the only people here with an addiction to a psychoactive substance. :\



On your off times, do you have a lot of side effects from this? Serotonin syndrome at all? Perhaps mood enhancing is just the temporary pull away from the deprived brain. I could be wrong of course-- how often do you dose DXM, and how long have you allowed yourself to stay sober for? 

I am addicted to the feeling of being out of my mind, just because the feeling of sobriety lends itself to intense mood swings, anxiety, and just a general feeling of discomfort. While I am craving, all the time, to get SOMETHING to alter my state, generally I don't, but the draw it always there. 

My most compulsive addiction is nose picking. I will leave a room and go to the bathroom on instinct if I feel any sort of discomfort in my nose, and going to bed, I can rarely sleep quickly, I have to getup and make sure my nasal cavity is totally clear. I cannot even begin to describe how unsettling the feeling is. I've been doing this ever since I was very young, granted I at least keep myself sanitized properly nowadays >_> it's embarrassing but that's my biggest issue. Blowing my nose more often helps.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

^^ you must get a lot of nose bleeds lol

----------


## sandyadams

I have a bad habit of keep telling the same thing to the same person/group. Sometimes when I join a conversation and tell a funny or weird story, they look at me and say: I already heard it from you...an hour ago. I'm like "Really?" and feel so ...embarrased. And two or three days later I'll start the story again.

I used to tell "Gift from the magi" 5 times to the same person, and make her really annoyed.

----------


## sandyadams

I have a bad habit of keep telling the same thing to the same person/group. Sometimes when I join a conversation and tell a funny or weird story, they look at me and say: I already heard it from you...an hour ago. I'm like "Really?" and feel so ...embarrased. And two or three days later I'll start the story again.

I used to tell "Gift from the magi" (by O'Henry) 5 times to the same person, and make her really annoyed.

----------


## Michael

> I get accused of mumbling and being unclear. A lot! Good job you guys can't tell



Man I hate that. It's probably because I was always wasted though. But I've been free from any addiction or habit for almost 4 months, except for 1 little slip up. I never went a single minute sober for over 10 years.. and have been addicted to just about every substance under the sun. So this is a big thing for me. I almost died detoxing from alcohol and benzos though, so it is time to stop. I don't smoke pot anymore either. That's a hard one because I still have a lot of love for it, and think it's the best medicine on Earth. Cigarettes were the easiest to quit even though a lot say it's the hardest. Staying sober is just unfathomably hard for me so I'm going to stop thinking about it!

I've noticed that a lot of people feel awkward looking others in the eyes... or when people stare at them. I'm sorry. I'm one of those people that might stare. If I see a guy staring at me, I usually stare back until they look away. Some people get pissed off though, which is humorous to me. And if I see a good looking female staring, I'll try to give them some arrogant smile or something like that, and see how they react. Depending on how they react, I'll go talk to them. I like seeing peoples' reactions to things. But if it's a fugly chick staring at me, then I'll give them a "wtf" look until they look away. Either way, it feels like some sort of competition on who's going to look away first.





> I'm like one of the only people here with an addiction to a psychoactive substance. :\



Do you mean psychedelic, or dissociative? Because every drug is psychoactive  :wink2:  And I had a problem with ketamine for a couple years, so you're not alone  :smiley:

----------


## Maleficus

> i was talking about the characters within myself. for example lets say i get injured and i have to go months without working out. my mind will automatically develop a different role character and start clinging to it. there is nothing wrong with it but the clinging part is beginning to drive me crazy. 
> 
> or lets say i'm rich and i'm attached to playing my role as a rich man. i enjoy living the rich life and being able to afford all the expensive things. then one day i lose everything. of course i become severely depressed but then i will start cling to something else. i may start clinging to religion. then i'll start thinking myself as a religious person. all to avoid this void.



Sounds like you would be a great con artist.

P.s. I have the exact same thing.

----------


## Karloky

> I live alone and I am incapable to be serious with my alimentation, I eat Mcdo 2 or 3 twice by week and the rest of time, cheese, chips, cookies... fortunately I walk very much or else I will be really fat :l.



man stop eating that s***... I don't want to sound rude...but that's really really unhealthy and actualy there is not need for eating that s*** at least not all they time .... eat chips once a week....don't drink fizzy drinks....drink one in a whole month or not at all ... eat few cookies once in a week or so..... and not every day ....you don't need that s***

----------


## Karloky

my bad habit is that I put myself down and in depression all the time  :Sad:

----------


## LemonPartiez

> I'm a nail biter, that's one of my worst habits. I mean I bite my nails down to the nubs. Bad habit, if you don't do it, don't start, because stopping is a real PITA. I've tried several times now and gone right back to it 
> 
> Also, like some others here, I crack my knuckles. All the time. And my knee. My right one, because it always pops.
> 
> ~SilverWolf~



Sums up my life in a few sentences. Except it's my left knee that pops lol.

----------


## mooseantlers

I'm a smoker, and I smoke more than I would have pictured myself smoking; I'm not to concerned about the health problems, I don't really care, I have that "I'm gonna die anyway" attitude, so cram the experiences I feel like I want to in there. But the thing is, upwards of half a pack a day can get to be quite the dinger on the wallet. I also have a nailbiting habit, can't not bite my nails, and I never have any fingernail length because of it xD

----------


## LucidAurora

Weed! I love it and smoke every day when I can. It relaxes me and makes me happy. Don't really see it as an issue except when I gotta apply for a job that requires a piss test. Then I quit for three weeks and start smokin again later that day. I never smoke on the job or at work - ever. Life is good!  ::-P:

----------


## mooseantlers

> Weed! I love it and smoke every day when I can. It relaxes me and makes me happy. Don't really see it as an issue except when I gotta apply for a job that requires a piss test. Then I quit for three weeks and start smokin again later that day. I never smoke on the job or at work - ever. Life is good!



I thought about including weed, but while I use marijuana daily, I wouldn't say I have a problem with it as it doesn't interfere with my life.

----------


## DreamBliss

I pick my nose, my feet and I m-bate. I am the equivalent of a male nymph, my libido is turbo charged. Thankfully, after reading some of Deepak Chopra's, "Path To Love", chapter 5, I had the realization that this strong desire to control my sexual urges is rooted in fear. So to deal with this long had, and now long unwanted habit, I need to figure out what that fear is and face it.

I think I'll keep the picking my nose habit for now. Boogers can be tasty...

I can't seem to do more than one thing at a time. In other words, I can draw but not write, write but not draw, pursue some art on the computer but not draw or write.

Lately I have trouble keeping my good habits going, like exercise, meditation, shamanic journeying, spiritual studies and my artistic pursuits. I am also struggling with deeply ingrained mindsets inherited from my tribe, former and current. Poverty, lack, former Christian beliefs, current beliefs I call "Truth". At least I learned how, and am now able to, release and let go of any beliefs that proved untrue, low-vibration, wrong. etc. So I can release and let go of anything I call "Truth" the instant it is proven wrong, if it is, as my beliefs are no longer a part of my identity, as they were when I was a Christian.

I used to suck my thumb well into my teens. I managed to break that habit on my own. But it took a LONG time.

If depression and anger are habits, I also broke those as well. Used to be clinically depressed (self-diagnosis) and I would get angry a lot.

The only other possible bad habit I may have is that I am still alone and have few friends. I think this is probably a mindset issue.

----------


## Subhojit

Well I'm the King of Procrastination  ::sad2::  I have this urge to collect or gather knowledge and information about all those unusual things, to research and postmortem the hell out of it . But after I get it & read it, I just don't apply the knowledge. I'm a victim of Information overload. I'm a science student but I'm not interested in the science they teach at school. But I fucking love science. Does that make sense!! lol . I mean I constantly try to improve myself and be better Although I know that I have that talent & skills needed to get past all difficulties IF I Commit. That fact is that I don't. I mean in the past 2 years, I researched about, Lucid dreaming (obviously)  :wink2:  , The power of our Subconscious mind, Seduction, Self -Hypnosis , Conversational Hypnosis, Writing ,NLP, Brainwave Entrainment, Mental Photography or Photoreading, Speed reading , Fucking everything, You name it! I don't remember all of them now. And I always look for products on these over the net, torrent I mean. And I don't rest until I get it or get something Better. But I fucking don't just apply the knowledge. Why. Cause I'm a fucking Procrastinator.

----------


## snoop

> On your off times, do you have a lot of side effects from this? Serotonin syndrome at all? Perhaps mood enhancing is just the temporary pull away from the deprived brain. I could be wrong of course-- how often do you dose DXM, and how long have you allowed yourself to stay sober for? 
> 
> I am addicted to the feeling of being out of my mind, just because the feeling of sobriety lends itself to intense mood swings, anxiety, and just a general feeling of discomfort. While I am craving, all the time, to get SOMETHING to alter my state, generally I don't, but the draw it always there. 
> 
> My most compulsive addiction is nose picking. I will leave a room and go to the bathroom on instinct if I feel any sort of discomfort in my nose, and going to bed, I can rarely sleep quickly, I have to getup and make sure my nasal cavity is totally clear. I cannot even begin to describe how unsettling the feeling is. I've been doing this ever since I was very young, granted I at least keep myself sanitized properly nowadays >_> it's embarrassing but that's my biggest issue. Blowing my nose more often helps.



Sorry, it's been a while since I've been on DV. I've actually been off DXM now for about 2 months, and now that I have been I actually don't even feel like doing it. Sometimes when the opportunity to do it arises, I legitimately just don't feel like it. Kind of strange.

Anyway, DXM is an unselective seretonin reuptake inhibitor of decent potency, so serotonin syndrome would have been from using and not coming off of it. I also have never experienced serotonin syndrome despite making a lot of combinations that usually you get warnings about SS. Maybe it's because I've had regular strenuous exercise for the past 7 years of my life but I'm unusually tolerant of drugs and any negative side effects.  When I was still using DXM I was using it about 4 to 6 times a week. Usually at a dose of at least 300mg, more likely between 450 and 600mg. On the weekends I binged even harder and in the weekend alone I would often consume over a gram and sometimes two. 

I feel the same as you about being addicted to feeling being out of my mind. Especially then. It's under control now, but I just prefer life that way.  Many times when I had taken extended breaks before quitting I would get lots of moodswings but over a long stretch of time (such as the course of the week) and it made me feel like I was an ultracycling bipolar sufferer. However, I'm fairly stable in mood now.

----------


## AstralMango

My worst habit is trailing off in the middle of a sentence when I'm talking with people, then I forget what I'm talking about! It's made people mad in the past but I've always had trouble talking to people anyway, lol.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

My knee also pops constantly from bad hockey playing posture!! 

Another bad habit of mine is writing too quickly to read, being impatient (too many traits to list under this habit) and drinking when I get emotional.

----------


## YotaLife93

Smoking cigarettes and falling in love with people I can't have.

----------


## StephL

Went from cigarettes to a vaporizer - still on nicotine - but no lung-cancer - no 200 noxious substances just from *burning* something - instead of only the something as such.. 

Got to take care of not overdoing posting on forums..cheeky.gif

..

----------


## Athylus

To be honest I am amazed how many people here have problems with eye contact, I nearly always keep strong eye contact and it gives me a sort of tension that I like.

I used to smoke a lot of cigs but quit that, now I am 'addicted' to weed. For the past 2 years I have smoked a lot and I have tried to quit over and over. Now I have smoked once in the past 11 days so it's going well actually, for the first time in ages. Oh and I used to watch a lot of porn. Now I don't watch that shit anymore, in fact I am even abstaining from masturbation to learn self-control. So yeah... that's me, lol.

----------


## puddlekins

I'm addicted to veggies. If I haven't ate any in like 2 days, I start craving for it and getting a tad upset. 
And I must admit, I'm not proactive as I can be sometimes. That's a lazy habit of mine.

----------


## Athylus

Veggies?! That sounds like a good thing though lol.

----------


## puddlekins

> Veggies?! That sounds like a good thing though lol.



Yeah true.  :tongue2:  I'm not a huge fan of meat though. So it plays against me when I go to restaurants and there's not a wide range of dishes for me to choose from. I dunno if it's possible to go into vegetable intake withdrawal, but that's what I feel like when I haven't had it in awhile. I'll be cranky lol.

----------


## Athylus

> Yeah true.  I'm not a huge fan of meat though. So it plays against me when I go to restaurants and there's not a wide range of dishes for me to choose from. I dunno if it's possible to go into vegetable intake withdrawal, but that's what I feel like when I haven't had it in awhile. I'll be cranky lol.



So what do you eat? Pretty much veggies as a snack I guess, I used to eat cold carrots and I liked it. My mom bought them, but she's moved out already 8 years ago so it's been a long time lol!

----------


## puddlekins

> So what do you eat? Pretty much veggies as a snack I guess, I used to eat cold carrots and I liked it. My mom bought them, but she's moved out already 8 years ago so it's been a long time lol!



Veggies, tofu, rice, eggs (I'm not vegan), fruit. I actually eat alot; sometimes too much in one sitting. 
Cold carrots are yummy! Bless your mum. (:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Cold carrots. <3 

I look away from where I'm talking to. That's an issue sometimes. 

Oh and I fall for pretty gits. That's an issue all the time.  ::roll::

----------


## DreamCrusader

Caffeine & Procrastination

I love caffeine. Mostly Cola's than coffee drinks.  I've been trying to cut down.  Procrastination.. ugh. I have a habit of taking my sweet time with things that i don't find too interesting.  But only if it involves  what i do. I always try to be considerate & focused, if others are involved.  I just need to be that way when it's just me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Chicken

> Went from cigarettes to a vaporizer - still on nicotine - but no lung-cancer - no 200 noxious substances just from *burning* something - instead of only the something as such.. ..



Good for you :-) 
I got a good vaporizer but still smoking normal cigg's, I know, I'm weak :-(

----------


## Looke

I smoke my E-Cigarette too much. I impulsively make decisions I rarely see through.

----------


## ColdCrisis

I love to eat till I drop halfdead...I just love the taste of good food so much

----------


## Soulless

I have so much tea. There is literally no reason why I should ever have this much tea.

----------


## Chicken

New bad habit; flirting with guys that are not my boyfriend

----------


## calidreaming

I love food & I'm lazy. Terrible combination. Ever since I started Zoloft for panic attacks, my appetite is always in overdrive. I've gained a solid 35 pounds; used to be 100, now 135. I used to eat really small portions & now I have no sense of when I'm full. It sucks. 

I'm also pretty selfish, not going to lie. I like helping people, but it's kind of an on my own time thing, which is pretty shameful.

----------


## DreamyBear

My worst habit is that I keep thinking when I dont need to.

----------


## goldenphoniex

video games.  i have no real friends and i am afraid to talk at school.

----------

